# Mousie Pix



## mysnakesau (May 3, 2009)

My daughter has claimed these two mice. Aren't they just gorgeous  and these two won't be going to snakes. They can live out their fat lives. Both mice are 5cm & 6cm wide.


----------



## australia09 (May 3, 2009)

i have a thory a mouse would look and taste like a rabbit if skun.


----------



## Vixen (May 3, 2009)

Me thinks they need a diet. :lol: Cute though, I want to start breeding some to sell as pets aswell, rexes and siamese etc.


----------



## grannieannie (May 3, 2009)

I have a European champagne hooded rat named Charlie....I agree, rats and mice are really, really cute. Charlie was 2 yrs old last Christmas. His brother Bruce...went to rattie heaven last November, but Charlie seems ok on his own now. He's in a different part of the house from my snake Barrie.  I love all creatures great and small.


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2009)

I breed rex strains lab super mice averaging 20 per litter cute little suckers


----------



## mysnakesau (May 3, 2009)

wow gozz - rex strains lab super mice - thats a big name for a little mouse.  Rex? They got shorter hair or curly?


----------



## eamonn (May 3, 2009)

I think they need a visit to jenny craig


----------



## jdonly1 (May 3, 2009)

Im having trouble finding a couple of females around hereI wanted to breed a few for food.looks like I might have to travel to get some


----------



## Barno111 (May 3, 2009)

they reason i love snakes soo much - Becuase i hate rat and mice soo much more!  just joking still hate them though! but our mice we breed are pritty cute! we got one that has no tail! whatever they are called!


----------



## mysnakesau (May 3, 2009)

They are called a Manx. I find it offensive that a little mouse could be named after a cat. My rodents are bred for the snakes too but you still gotta look after them. Our's get pretty damn spoilt, thats for sure.

I was told its a genetic thing in them that the Orange coloured mice carry a gene for obesity. These guys are a washed out orange but I guess that still have that same gene.


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> wow gozz - rex strains lab super mice - thats a big name for a little mouse.  Rex? They got shorter hair or curly?


 Yea i made the name up as a friend gave me his daugters mice 6 in total all white and from the 6 half were curly coated and half were normal so i split them up and now i have introduced some colour mice and have black curly coats cheers


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2009)

australia09 said:


> i have a thory a mouse would look and taste like a rabbit if skun.



The great laboratory of life (specifically, the backyard barbecue and several volunteer bunnies and mice) tells me otherwise. They're not dissimilar to rat, which as white meat goes is not reminiscent of bunnies.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 4, 2009)

I remember seeing some photos of you somewhere Sdaji, eating BBQ'd rodents. You won't like mine, too much fat on them, but then isn't that where the flavour comes from?


----------



## jdonly1 (May 4, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I remember seeing some photos of you somewhere Sdaji, eating BBQ'd rodents. You won't like mine, too much fat on them, but then isn't that where the flavour comes from?


----------



## dailyskin (May 4, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> They are called a Manx. I find it offensive that a little mouse could be named after a cat. My rodents are bred for the snakes too but you still gotta look after them. Our's get pretty damn spoilt, thats for sure.
> 
> I was told its a genetic thing in them that the Orange coloured mice carry a gene for obesity. These guys are a washed out orange but I guess that still have that same gene.


 

Correct. I have bred mice for many years (as a kid / teenager) and worked on ginger lines - IMO the ginger ones are the BEST - big, placid, friendly, never timid. I used to have one called Mummy Mouse (my best breeder) the would FOLLOW ME along the road, walking next to me when I walked to the paddocks to get my horses. She would then sit on their mane, walking back to the stables, and sit on the stable door while I groomed my horses! She was a legend!


----------



## Drazzy (May 4, 2009)

Naw they are big boned mice


----------



## koubee (May 4, 2009)

my kids too have adopted some of my breeders as pets. Theyre not too bad as a pet, theyre kinda growing on me.
A friend gave my son the fattest mouse ever (thanks Baz) and she's not pregnant. She is an awesome mouse, super friendly.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 4, 2009)

:lol: fattest mouse and not pregnant. I have had quite a few of them. I actually culled out 10 really obese ones not long ago that could have passed for baby rats. I wanted to breed more of the orange ones, they're so pretty. Maybe dailyskin can tell us what I need to do or feed them to stop them from getting so fat :lol: I do get mouse and rat cubes when ever I go to Port Macquarie but Kempsey does not keep them so often buy other pellets - horse, pig and cattle are three different ones I've had for them. But I also give them dried corn, and at end of day we have a collection of food scraps from the day - veges, fruit bits, bread, sometimes a sausage or the bones from chicken or meat. Once a week or fortnight I buy them a tin of baby food - meat/vege variety. So they are are well fed - maybe too much? They don't get all that in one day. Pellets yes, everyday, and what they get from the scrap bowl varies each day. They might get just a little bit of veges one time, bit of meat the next, weekends lucky if they only get a bit of bread.


----------



## dailyskin (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like they are just well fed!

Whatever people do, don't feed the 'mix' feeds, cos they just pick out what they like!

I had an obese ginger mouse, and when I cleaned out her bed, I found a MASSIVE stash of husks from sunflower seeds - that was all she'd been eating!

Bread will get them fat too!

Cubes and lots of fresh veg (carrots, apples, no lettuce etc.) is the way to go - maybe just feed a little less? They are like piggies at a (very delicious) buffet by the sounds of it!


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2009)

I know they are snake food but I still the same respect for my breeders as I do for my snakes..


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2009)

Couple more. I have all my mice colour co-ordinated. Breeding pairs of similar colours all together. I also have some black and whites but didn't get photos of them yet. My favourites though are the siamese marked ones that have showed up. I now have a boy and girl so have them together to get more of them. Not that the snakes care what colour they are but I do. I like them.

My husband says "breeding quality mice for snake food. Not only do they taste good, they LOOK good, too. "


----------



## sarah_m (May 17, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I know they are snake food but I still the same respect for my breeders as I do for my snakes..


Wow, you have a seal point and a "tiger"!
I Used to breed the long haired seal point mice, so cute!
And was trying to get a couple of tiger mice for ages but only knew of 1 pet shop that ever had them and it was in NSW. They never had any when we were up there

Very cute!


----------



## Vixen (May 17, 2009)

Yay, you have seals too.  Ive started getting alot popping up know. The white with seal points, and ive also got one thats a coffee colour with darker points aswell.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2009)

Its hard to tell in the pics but mine are the coffee coloured ones with the dark points  They are awesome. If they are like the himilayian the points should darken in winter.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 17, 2009)

aww pretty cute


----------



## grannieannie (May 17, 2009)

Did you ever get photos of your mouse with your horses, that sounds sooooo cute.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 17, 2009)

eamonn said:


> I think they need a visit to jenny craig


 
i think they need a visit to my Snake room :evil::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vixen (May 17, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i think they need a visit to my Snake room :evil::lol::lol::lol:


 
Why would you feed a fat mouse to your snake anyway, your statement kind of backfired. :lol:


----------



## Lonewolf (May 17, 2009)

Those are some cute mice! I know a few fancy breeders that would kill for mice that gorgeous. Myself included  

Love the marked brindles and that fawn banded is so cute! The chubbiness adds to the cuteness i think lol

And the coffee coloured mice with points people are talking about.. Are called Burmese.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Lonewolf - :lol: that sounds funny. There are prize animals in every species. The brindles are a common one that I breed. I split all my colours up because the brindles are dominating. No doubt they will still pop up in other nests but I have my 2 tubs of really pretty ones. I even have a black mouse with a hint of brown brindling and one of my bony coloured mice has a cream brindle through it. I like them, they are gorgeous but I also like variety. Even the wild mice are starting to show up with brindled and white patches - obviously met up with my escapees :lol:

I love the fawns. They pop up in my litters but do you think I can get them to breed? Noooo. They have wheels to exercise but they still get too fat. I did have a colony of 6 fawn and whites they looked so pretty but every one of them grew obese and not a single litter from them. It took me a while to realise that my heavily pregnant mice were not pregnant - including the male.

The Burmese are the new colour that has popped up. So am trying to re-organise them to breed more of them. Hehe. 

I know the snakes don't care but I would like to build my rodents up to a point that I can let some go as pets without putting a hole in my colonies.


----------



## Vixen (May 18, 2009)

Ill get a photo of mine today, shes sooo pretty I love her. :lol: Super dark compared to the normal Siamese. I was going to call the colour 'Tonkinese' but Burmese makes sense too.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2009)

I've attached some pics of my burmese girls 

I really love the variety that you can get in brindles. I only have a black brindle at the moment. But i'm hoping to get a snow tiger (Obviously white with black stripes  )

With the fat mice, i've been told that sunflower seeds make them fat? I wouldn't have a clue lol 

My fav mouse type would have to be blue though. They're stunning. I'll see if i can find a pic of one of my girls. If not i'll go take some lol

My partner and i both breed for food and pets. If we need pinkies i just use really plain mice but if we need fuzzies i use pretty ones and keep the best from the litters to breed or sell for pets. Works out pretty good for us lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Awww that dark one is gorgeous  And the fluffy one  How cute is that 

My fawns mostly came out manx but I have pretty much culled them out. But now and then if I see something nice in a pet shop I will pick up a new mouse.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2009)

Ok, so i can't help myself.. 

Have to show off my pretties 

1. Reverse siamese (White points dark body)
2. Black brindle 
3. Hairless (She wasn't very happy with me for waking her)
4. Blue (First pic shows off her longcoat rex coat second shows off her colour)

You know, i just realised i have no siamese mice  

And we usually cull the manx pinkies we get every now and then cos they're *******s to catch later lol We'll only keep them if we're desperate for breeders or someone has asked us to breed some for them.

I forgot to add that the second fluffy burmese girl is a rex as well. 

My partner refuses to let me go to pet shops anymore lol i ALWAYS walk out with something. Usually cos i feel sorry for the poor things.


----------



## Vixen (May 18, 2009)

My burmese:


----------



## No-two (May 18, 2009)

The way I see it is if I'm going to keep them for snake food I don't wanna look at ugly ones. 
Heres a few pics of some of ours (allthough I don't generalyl take phtoos these are old, the colours are pretty self explanitory)





These are by far my faves though we've got plenty dove tans, chanpagne tans etc. 








Crappy picture of a chocolate tan


----------



## shiftit (May 18, 2009)

_interesting about the ginger mice, i have h ad 2 ginger ones amoungst many others and they were the fatest, both were female and neither of them would breed??? or mayby they had babies and ate them while i was'nt looking that would explain their size!_


----------



## No-two (May 18, 2009)

The orange are big from the get go, I thoguht the liver problem was common knowledge. When I kept them I'd cull them at weaner stage but they'd be twice the size of thigns from the same litter that were differnt colours. I've only got maybe one or two orange atm and they breed well.


----------



## Vixen (May 18, 2009)

Love the tans! 

Im wanting to get into breeding them for the pet side of things, and possibly even showing them. Want to get some stock from show breeders, including satins etc.


----------



## No-two (May 18, 2009)

Plenty of pet people have asked to buy our rodents, I see no point so generally say no. We've got pretty much everything in tan now they're awesome. Satins are pretty cool. I relaly like agoutis though.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 18, 2009)

Cool snake food :shock:


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2009)

Um, guys.. There are no satin mice in Australia..  Sucks but true. 

And No-Two, the mouse in the third pic is a marked dove brindle.. I am SO jealous. Lol. And the choc tan has HUGE eyes! Betcha that mouse would win a prize at the show for conformation. 

VixenBabe, Those mice don't look like burmese... ?? Weird colours.. Maybe weird siamese or something? I might ask the fancy world what they think if it's alright to use your pic to show them?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2009)

VixenBabe, If you do get into fancy breeding let me know cos i know a few breeders up your way with beautiful mice  

Hint though.. Don't advertise the fact you breed for food.. It's highly frowned upon.


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 18, 2009)

Those are some FAT mice. What the hell do you feed those things??


----------



## No-two (May 19, 2009)

Yeah that third one is pretty cool, I've only got her thoguh, bred her to a dove tan boy to see what happens, preggers now I think. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> VixenBabe, Those mice don't look like burmese... ?? Weird colours.. Maybe weird siamese or something? I might ask the fancy world what they think if it's alright to use your pic to show them?


 
Yeh figured it wasnt Burmese after looking on the AFRMA, but just easier to label is that instead of weird dark himalayan looking thing. :lol: Feel free to post the pics.

Also wouldnt mind hearing about some of the breeders up this way, I know a few but might be some I dont know of. And yes I know its frowned on with the snakes :lol: but TBH its really none of their business to get cranky at me, they like mice, I like snakes.

I actually like mice just as much as any of them do, its just im into snakes aswell.


----------



## Dipcdame (May 19, 2009)

those first piccies of those mice are just adorable............. I remember my son wanting to buy a mouse (which he did), that had the exact same markings on it's face as our beloved but departed border collie who was a top obedience dog. There were only two mice in the cage when he bought this little black and white mouse, the other was a normal brown one. Afraid the one left behind would get lonely, the soppy lad went and bought both!!!!! Guess where they got left when said son moved out of home????


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Those are some FAT mice. What the hell do you feed those things??



 Err, they get pellets - not always rodent pellets coz they aren't available locally so usually alternate between other pellets for them. Ones like horse, cattle & pig are 3 that I've given them. They also get scraps from our kitchen.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 19, 2009)

LOL! 

I will post those pics and see if i can get some answers abour your mouse VixenBabe. Will also get details of the QLD breeders. You may like one of them cos she's into reptiles as well 

No-Two, i'm pretty sure you should get more dove brindles if you bred her to a dove tan..


----------



## Lonewolf (May 19, 2009)

You know what? I think the mouse is actually colour point beige. I don't know why i didn't think of it earlier lol


----------



## Vixen (May 19, 2009)

Maybe shes just a seal point? I always assumed seal points to have a white body but with stronger point colours than a himalayan, but judging by the standard :

*SEAL POINT SIAMESE* - The Seal Point Siamese mouse is to be a warm beige, as even as possible over the entire body, shading to a deeper color on the hindquarters. The colors should blend gradually and there should be no white hairs or mealiness to the color. The points should be a rich chocolate color and should be well defined on the muzzle, being confined to the whisker area only. The ears, feet, tail, and tail-root are dark also, but are of a slightly lighter shade.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 19, 2009)

I posted on the other forum with your pics so we should know soon lol 

Seal point siamese are a LOT darker than what your girl is. And the shading is more noticeable on SPs. That's why i'm thinking CPB. I have one similar as well.

Ok, there's been two replies and both are leaning towards CPB too lol


----------



## blackthorn (May 20, 2009)

I don't have any terribly interesting mice, but I took photos anyway. I have no idea what the colours are called but I like the light brown coloured ones. All the black ones seem to be a bit wild and evil, and the albinos seem to be the friendliest. 






















An old shot of a bunch of babies I got out of my coloured mice.





and what I mostly get now. Baby mice are so damn cute:


----------



## Lonewolf (May 20, 2009)

That's a really lovely looking bone girl in the third pic! And it also looks like you have a hereford (sp?) in the pic under her with the white face. So cute 

Mice and rat babies are the cutest. I wish they stayed like that lol

The conformation is so much better in feeder breeders mice rather than pet breeders. Might have to suss out all the feeders around Sydney lol


----------



## daniel1234 (May 20, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> That's a really lovely looking bone girl in the third pic! And it also looks like you have a hereford (sp?) in the pic under her with the white face. So cute
> 
> Mice and rat babies are the cutest. I wish they stayed like that lol
> 
> The conformation is so much better in feeder breeders mice rather than pet breeders. Might have to suss out all the feeders around Sydney lol


 
Great looking creatures everyone has. Another member observed that reptile owners tend to breed good show animals because they have a use for the ones that don't make the grade. I buy my rats from a feeder breeder who also sells for pets. They are so much healthier looking than some of the mutant ones I have brought from pet stores, and they have better litters. Need to get a few mice going now as well.


----------



## vrhq08 (May 20, 2009)

My charlie and Nigel pretty much the best mice ever.


----------



## foxysnake (May 20, 2009)

Since getting into reptiles 5 or 6 years ago, I have to say I immensely enjoy the variations of the colours of our mice over the years. At the moment dont have alot of mice, but the numbers are starting to pick up nicely. Ive never attempted to line breed mice or anything, but love waiting for new pinkies to colour up! anyhow a few pics of our mice:

(Would like to point out that the first mouse is very overweight - she actually use to be bigger as in, you could barely see her feet there was just so much mouse! Bought her from the petshop, not really expecting her to breed, but she is an awesome nanny to all the bubs)


----------



## foxysnake (May 20, 2009)

My favourite lil mouse is in the second pic, its a blue colour with a white saddle back.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 20, 2009)

I love the bubs with the black butts


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing your gorgeous pictures. Love checking out the variety even in the least favourable pets.

I am currently striving for a colony of white mice. Yep, plain old boring white, red-eyed mice. Of my 50 mice I have just 1 pure white fellow so once she is old enough to breed, hopefully will have a bub or two to keep to put with her.


----------



## blackthorn (May 20, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I am currently striving for a colony of white mice. Yep, plain old boring white, red-eyed mice.



Pretty much the same as what I'm doing  I have mostly albino mice at present with a few coloured ones left, I won't be replacing the coloured ones once they're gone. Only problem is my coloured mice seem to be breeding better than the albinos at this point, so while I have the coloured ones, I'm trying to mix the genes to get better albino breeders. Might be getting some better albino mice soon to add to my gene pool too


----------



## Vixen (May 20, 2009)

Gee im the opposite. :lol: Ive only got albino and a handful of siamese mice, thinking about switching over to coloured.

Although albinos are good as then im not tempted to keep any cute ones. I will want to keep every 2nd coloured that pops out. :shock:


----------



## blackthorn (May 20, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Gee im the opposite. :lol: Ive only got albino and a handful of siamese mice, thinking about switching over to coloured.
> 
> Although albinos are good as then im not tempted to keep any cute ones. I will want to keep every 2nd coloured that pops out. :shock:



I've been trying to hunt down siamese rats for ages and could never find anyone who has them, but I could settle for siamese mice. I would make an exception for them, but otherwise I think I'd be the same, I'd want to keep a lot of them if they were coloured... probably best I stick with white.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 21, 2009)

WOAH:shock: Those mice need a hampster wheel!!!:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (May 21, 2009)

Wow there are some pretty little animals. I might have to find some of the hairy ones though. They look really cute. Not gonna pay a fortune for them though. I use to have long haired mice (not rex but like silky rats) but lost the lines somewhere. 

I have two siamese mice now. Will have to get a picture of them together. One thing with these guys though, they aren't pointed right from the start. They start off as creamy/bony colours and as they mature the darker points start to come through. So don't throw away any creamies until you're sure they are showing they true colours.

I have been busy modifying plastic tubs to suit my colonies. If I must say so myself I think I've done a reasonable job at mutulating the tubs. But, if it means the animals get a bit more room, or the mother rats being separated so they can have their peace, I don't care what the tubs look like so long as they do the job. I use a soldering iron to melt a big hole out of the lid and then use cable ties to secure a piece of bird wire mesh over the hole. Electrical tape holding on a piece of flyscreen to keep the flies off them, too. Not professional but something the not so adventurous can do.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 21, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> I've been trying to hunt down siamese rats for ages and could never find anyone who has them, but I could settle for siamese mice. I would make an exception for them, but otherwise I think I'd be the same, I'd want to keep a lot of them if they were coloured... probably best I stick with white.



Thats because there are no siamese rats in Australia. Not allowed to import from overseas either due to diseases. 

Apparently though, ONE person in Syd has a siamese rat that was stupidly smuggled into Aus. He's also breeding from her and getting himalayan rats but he's not letting any go so i dunno if he's full of it or really does have a siamese.


----------



## foxysnake (May 22, 2009)

Of all the different sort of mice Ive had over the years - burmese, curlies, manxs, lotsa diff colours, I get them all from petshops locally and they pretty much all cost the same regardless.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2009)

Finally got some pics of my black and white mice. They aren't anything fancy but still look quite cute when lots of black and white bodies are racing around the place.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

Awww! I love the ones with the white faces


----------



## Kupres (May 22, 2009)

1st pic.......I dont know what breed these mice are(not a rodent enthusiest myself),, but they are the fastest most alert & active little bliders i have ever seen,, Never ever are they sluggish... They are big, but not massive,, & all muscle,, not a lot of fat..I am thinking that the healthier & sportier my mice are, my elapids can only benifit... just like us eating subway v's Mackers!!

2nd pic.......I am also going to try something,, I went out west on a friends massive farm & went about traping wild jumping field mice.. I am quranteening them & worming them out over a few months.... Then i am going to put some of my "sporty" mice in with them & see if i can get a super strong/active/fast super breed colany happening... These field mice are after all what our native snakes have been living on before we started caging them.. Also less chance of fatty caused diseases in the snakes.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

First pic is fawn brindles  Most of mine are fat lol


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2009)

:lol: 2nd pic must be a biter. Look at the glove the guy is wearing. I have some wild mice around my shed with white patches. I have a little chocolate one with a white spot on its head out and keeps showing his face as if he is laughing at me. Coz I can't catch him :lol: Little bugger.


----------



## Noongato (May 22, 2009)

I recently put my mice on coco peat stuff too, and its great! I can walk in the shed without being KO'd by the stench of 20 or so mice.
I tend to sort through all the cool colours in the females to keep too. Nothing great tho.


----------



## Kupres (May 23, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> :lol: 2nd pic must be a biter. Look at the glove the guy is wearing.


 
They are biters alright had them for 6 weeks now,,, But i have to say they are calming down now a fair bit... Still i wasnt going to risk it just for a pic!! But they are great little mice, the mouse wheel is spinning 24/7.


----------



## solar 17 (May 23, 2009)

*No-smell mice*

*WELL NOT EXACTLY.... BUT TWO THINGS YOU CAN DO WILL GIVE THAT IMPRESSION FIRSTLY BY PUTTING A COUPLE OF HANDFULLS OF [NATTY KAT] [LUCERNE PELLETS VERSION] IN THEIR ENCLOSURE AND SECONDLY BY BUYING A..." FRESHMATIC" AIR WICK DISPENSOR THESE ARE FANTASTIC WITH THE LARGE SIZE COSTING ABOUT $13.00 IN WOOLIES...THEY LAST FOR TWO MONTHS WITH REFILLS [AEROSOL] COSTING APPROX. $6.00...YOU CAN SET THESE TO GO OFF AT DIFFERENT TIME INTERVALS...I BELIEVE IN A ROOM OR SHED WILL VIRTUALLY REMOVE ALL [99%] OF THOSE NICE LITTLE RODENT AROMAS....HOPE THIS HELPS CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*   :lol:


----------



## mystix81 (May 23, 2009)

is there a website that shows u the different types of mice breeds...i hav set up but considered them all for snake food...just out of interest i would like to get a little more knowledge on breed types for mice and rats cause i've got some funky colours goin on must have 30plus different types, some i dare say would be bitzers??


----------



## Vixen (May 23, 2009)

I usually like to look at this one. (mice are down the bottom of page)

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm


----------



## mystix81 (May 23, 2009)

thanx vixen babe!


----------



## Lonewolf (May 24, 2009)

Be careful using american sites as a guide as Australia doesn't have half the variety overseas does.


----------



## Kimbully (May 24, 2009)

Just be careful the "freshmatic" airwick doesn't disburb your rodents. They have a very sensitive nose! Perfumes, aftershave (and even strangers) can affect mice and rats. (not that it was a bad idea Solar  
I'd love to breed my own colonies of mice and rats (for food and pretty colours) but hubby is allergic :-(
I resort to making my sister breed her rats for me.
Kim


----------

